# Really praying for a girl!



## Sasha92

So I'm currently 4 weeks pregnant after TTC for 5 months but ive always had the urge to be a mother so I feel so blessed to be sitting here with a :bfp: however whenever I think of having a baby its always a girl. I've had dreams and in my dreams I always have a daughter. In fact in one dream everybody was calling her by her name which is now the name me and SO have decided to call our little coconut. 

We brought pink stuff before I even fell pregnant (mainly because we didn't think it would take so long to fall pregnant) we have picked a name, we have pink toys etc... we did get slight carried away considering we wasn't pregnant yet and we didn't know what we was having.

But the worst part is i honestly don't think I could love a boy as much as I would love a girl and that's makes me feel like a bad person. I almost feel as if I wouldn't want it at all because I've just be so devastated to be having a son when all I want is a little girl.

I have 16 weeks before my scan but how did you guys get over your gender disappointments of not having the gender you wanted?


----------



## saraaa

I was desperate for a girl the first time round, but I knew right from the beginning deep down that he was a boy so I wasn't shocked when they told me at the scan. 
Also from my 12 week scan by skull theory he was 100% a boy, have a look at the gender prediction section when you've had your first scan :) 
This baby again... I am desperate for a girl again, I have no feeling either way this time and the scan picture is pretty crappy but I'm just expecting them to say boy again on Saturday, I keep trying to play it through in my head how I'll look happy so the sonographer doesn't think I'm a horrible person.
You will get over it and learn to accept it, I just thought at least my next baby will have an older brother to look after them. I wouldn't change my son for the world :)


----------



## Sasha92

saraaa said:


> I was desperate for a girl the first time round, but I knew right from the beginning deep down that he was a boy so I wasn't shocked when they told me at the scan.

I just have a feeling its a girl so hopefully that feeling is correct. It's hard to know from conception as we DTD 2 days before O and on the day of O, so it's anybody's guess which one got there first.

I really hope that regardless of if it's a boy or a girl I'll be happy but I've always wanted a girl. It's a killer having to wait aswell I won't be 20 weeks until August which is so far away! 


you will have to keep me updated on your scan Saturday!?!


----------



## saraaa

Fingers crossed for you! 

I'll be 15+6 on Saturday, I've paid for a private scan, I did the same for my son because I'm so impatient I just need to know lol.


----------



## Sasha92

I'm considering a private scan aswell but I'll see closer to the time. I do kinda just want to know asap lol


----------



## saraaa

I booked mine when I was 10 weeks because the place near me fills up so quickly lol. It's £55 for a normal gender scan after 16 weeks but I paid for the hd one at 15 weeks lol


----------



## saraaa

It's a girl! I'm so relieved lol :)


----------



## Sasha92

saraaa said:


> It's a girl! I'm so relieved lol :)

OMG I'm so happy for you :happydance:

You can run out and buy so much cute stuff now lol im.glad you got your girl! I won't even find out until August


----------



## saraaa

I'm so excited! I've had a crochet blanket pattern sat for ages and now I can finally make it :happy dance: 
Fingers crossed for you too!! X


----------



## 3boys

I always knew i would have lots of children and i presumed they would be mainly girls thats just how i pictured it. When they told me my first was going to be a boy i thought what am i going to do with a boy? lol Anyway hes 12 now and from the moment he was born Ive loved him to pieces, couldnt imagine him being a girl lol. He also has 5 brothers and each time im told boy i do get disapointed but once they are born it melts away instantly and i couldnt imagine life without them. I do have a girl in the middle and im pregnant again so who knows maybe i'll finally get a second girl but i know if i dont the disapointment doesnt last forever and he would be loved dearly just like everyone else.


----------



## 3boys

saraaa said:


> It's a girl! I'm so relieved lol :)

Congratulations x


----------



## vermeil

The way I dealt with the possible disappointment is... not to find out the gender! That way you'll fall in love with the baby when you meet them and will never be disappointed! That's what we did :) wishing you the best


----------



## Sasha92

3boys said:


> I always knew i would have lots of children and i presumed they would be mainly girls thats just how i pictured it. When they told me my first was going to be a boy i thought what am i going to do with a boy? lol Anyway hes 12 now and from the moment he was born Ive loved him to pieces, couldnt imagine him being a girl lol. He also has 5 brothers and each time im told boy i do get disapointed but once they are born it melts away instantly and i couldnt imagine life without them. I do have a girl in the middle and im pregnant again so who knows maybe i'll finally get a second girl but i know if i dont the disapointment doesnt last forever and he would be loved dearly just like everyone else.

I really hope i feel that way... my partner has started saying he worries how I'll be if we find out were having a boy so I'm just stopped talking to him about it. I know either way I'll be ok but I guess becusse I've wanted a baby for so long and it's always been a girl in just hoping to praying for my dream


----------



## 3boys

I hope you get your dream but I'm always here if you need to chat about how you're feeling x


----------



## Sasha92

3boys said:


> I hope you get your dream but I'm always here if you need to chat about how you're feeling x

Well unfortunately I lost that baby at 13 weeks middle of june so I never found out what it was however I'm 5 weeks pregnant again with my Rainbow and once again PRAYING for a little girl can't wait untill I'm 16/17 weeks xx


----------



## 3boys

Sasha92 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get your dream but I'm always here if you need to chat about how you're feeling x
> 
> Well unfortunately I lost that baby at 13 weeks middle of june so I never found out what it was however I'm 5 weeks pregnant again with my Rainbow and once again PRAYING for a little girl can't wait untill I'm 16/17 weeks xxClick to expand...

Oh Im so so sorry! congrats on your rainbow x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Sasha92

Found out today it's a GIRL!

I'm so happy I can't believe in going to have a daughter xx


----------



## 3boys

aww congrats hun x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Sasha92

Thanks ladies I'm so happy little princess due in May!


----------

